# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  προεργασια εγκαταστασης

## giannhs1984gr

δυτικα

βορεια

νοτια

εχω ξεχασει να βγαλω ανατολικα αλλα απο εκει βλεπω σχεδον ολο τον υμμητο..

τι λετε μπορει να αρχισω την εγκατασταση σιγα σιγα?

ευχαριστω

----------


## JB172

Για κάνε scan πρώτα για να δεις τι πιάνεις.
Στο wind δείχνει ότι έχεις κόσμο κοντά σου.  ::

----------


## giannhs1984gr

ναι εχω κανει επισης επιασα και βλακες με Ontelecom ανοιχτα και μπατε σκυλοι αλεστε  ::   ::  

και το καλο ειναι οτι εχει την αναβαθμιση απο 10 σε 16 mbps (15043 φορθνετ speedtest  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

κατα τα αλλα χωρις καλο εξοπλισμο και βασικα μονο με το wrt54g επιασα δυο awmn μερικα ξεμπαρκα cosmote,ontelecom,dlink αυτα) μολις παρω μια Omni να δω τι πιανω θα δω..

αλλα τωρα θελω να δω πως με βλεπετε σαν μερος απο τις φωτογραφεις εχω ελπιδες για συνδεση με κανενα?

----------


## prometheus

Κάνε upload τις φωτό στο wind στη σελίδα του κόμβου σου ... Όσο καλύτερη ανάλυση έχουν, τόσο καλύτερα.

Την omni τί θα την κάνεις ?

και μην τολμήσεις να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις την Ontelecoms σύνδεση που έχω ...  ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Κάνε upload τις φωτό στο wind στη σελίδα του κόμβου σου ... Όσο καλύτερη ανάλυση έχουν, τόσο καλύτερα.
> 
> Την omni τί θα την κάνεις ?
> 
> και μην τολμήσεις να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις την Ontelecoms σύνδεση που έχω ...


φιλε θα ειμαι ευτυχης κλεφτης και εγω τετοιας σε λιγο καιρο απο τη δουλεια ελπιζω να μην μενεις κοντα στη Συγγρου.
Βεβαια ειμαι της αποψης οτι αυτοι που την εχουν ανοιχτη μπορει να το κανουν για κοινωνικους λογους οποτε δεν ειναι παρανομο ας βαλουν ενα WPA.
Προμ αν μπορεις στειλε μου μαιλ την γκομενα πουχεις στο αβαταρ σου.

----------


## fengi1

> Βεβαια ειμαι της αποψης οτι αυτοι που την εχουν ανοιχτη μπορει να το κανουν για κοινωνικους λογους οποτε δεν ειναι παρανομο ας βαλουν ενα WPA.


Κοινωνικη.... ασχετοσυνη..  ::

----------


## giannhs1984gr

καλα μην νομιζεις και ολοι αυτοι που ειδα εδω γυρω εαν ειχα στο λαπτοπ κανα καλο λειτουργικο και οχι xp(ουτε καν netstumbler..) θα ειχα ηδη συνδεση αλλα τεσπα..  ::  


την omni θα την παρω να κανω ενα scan εδω γυρω να δω τι πιανω διοτι το πιατο ποιος καθεται να γυρναει τωρα

εκτως και αμα νομιζεις πως με αυτο εδω

θα κανω δουλεια  ::

----------


## fengi1

Να περασω να μου δωσεις τα 40 ευρω που κανει η omni να γυρναω εγω το πιατο γυρω γυρω ;  ::

----------


## giannhs1984gr

καλα αστο  ::  

θα γυρισω το πιατο αυτο προς τα κατω και θα σκαναρω με το μοτερακι του  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> καλα αστο  
> 
> θα γυρισω το πιατο αυτο προς τα κατω και θα σκαναρω με το μοτερακι του


Καλύτερα να σκανάρεις με σκέτο το feeder... Ή δε θα έχεις feeder.
Όσο για το WPA πάντως αν είχα 13 Mbps με ασύρματο modem ίσως και να μην το κλείδωνα. Γιατί κάποιος που δεν έχει σύνδεση να μην πάρει και αυτός λίγο? Ήδη το δικό μου 2play της forthnet(13 Mbps κλείδωσε) το μοιράζω σε άλλα 3 σπίτια. Στη δουλειά βέβαια το κλείδωσα γιατί εκεί το χρειάζομαι όλο το BW συνέχεια... Λες να το ξεκλειδώνω τα βράδυα όμως που φεύγω?

----------


## Vigor

> δυτικα


Συμβουλή:
Αν θέλεις να είναι clickable οι εικόνες και να παραπέμπουν σε κάποιο url, τότε αφαίρεσε από την
παραπάνω δήλωση url τους χαρακτήρες της αποστρόφου ' μετά από το url= και μετά από το JPG

----------


## prometheus

> Προμ αν μπορεις στειλε μου μαιλ την γκομενα πουχεις στο αβαταρ σου.


Τί mail ρε φίλε .. πού ζεις ... στείλε μου πρώτα κάποια άλλη να κρατάει τον ιστό, να χωρίσω αυτή και να σου έρθει συστημένη με ταξί στο σπίτι.  ::   ::   :: 
Αυτές είναι πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες αδελφέ ...
"Κουραστήκατε να φερμάρετε συνεχώς τις αντιρρίδες με τον πρώτο μπουρίνι, υποφέρουν τα συρματόσχοινα από οξείδωση, δεν θέλετε να πετάτε λεφτά στα γαλβανιζέ ..... κανένα πρόβλημα !!! τα άρτια εκπαιδευμένα και εξειδικευμένα φωτομοντέλα μας, σας κρατάνε τον ιστό αλφαδιασμένο κατακόρυφο"

----------


## prometheus

> εκτως και αμα νομιζεις πως με αυτο
> 
> θα κανω δουλεια


Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνεις scan με το πιάτο, αλλά σίγουρα άμα το πετάξουμε στα κάρβουνα, τίποτα μπριζολίδια τα ψήνουμε.

----------


## giannhs1984gr

οκ το πιατο με το feeder αρχιζει να περνει μπρος το σ/κ αναλογα με τον καιρο θα κανω ενα full time scan να δω τι πιανω και θα δειξει τι θα γινει


μπριζολιδια σε 2.04 πιατο?  ::   ::   ::  για να φαει ολο το awmn το θες?  ::   ::

----------


## giannhs1984gr

viewtopic.php?f=53&t=18130&start=90

οπως λεω εδω μιας και δεν ειδα καμια απαντηση θα το κανω πιατακι στο ταρατσακι

τωρα εχω ενα θεμα feeder για αυτο το θηριο που θα μπορεσω να βρω? πως μπορω να δω εαν αυτο που εχει επανω μπορει να λειτουργησει για το awmn?

----------


## giannhs1984gr

κανεις δεν υπαρχει να μου δωσει μια βοηθεια δηλαδη? 
να τα βρισκω ετοιμα αλλα να μην μου δινει καποιος οδηγιες?  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> κανεις δεν υπαρχει να μου δωσει μια βοηθεια δηλαδη? 
> να τα βρισκω ετοιμα αλλα να μην μου δινει καποιος οδηγιες?


Τι οδηγίες χρειάζεσαι? Για το αν κάνει το πιάτο αυτό? Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν κάνει, βασικά κάνει αλλά θα σε παιδέψει και μπορεί και να έχεις και κάποιια προβλήματα.
Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πάρεις ένα gilbertini αλουμινίου 80εκ διάμετρο ή κάποια grid υψηλού όμως κέρδους όπως ferimex π.χ. και feeder nvak(Μελισσοκομική) αν πρόκειται για BB κόμβο στα 5GHz ή feeder 2,4GHZ (Yagi ίσως LanPoynt 9db gain) αν πρόκειται για client σε κάποιο AP. Καλώδιο aircom+ ή LMR400 με αντίστοιχους κοννέκτορες type N-Male. 

*Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να κάνεις scan τη γύρω περιοχή και να μας ανακοινώσεις τα αποτελέσματα του scan.* Μόνο τα awmn χρειαζόμαστε.

Τι ψάχνεις να κάνεις? BB κόμβο ή να συνδεθείς ως client? Μπορείς να έχεις pc στην ταράτσα? Ή θα πας στη λύση κάποιας συσκευής? Θα χρειαστείς ταρατσόκουτο ή θα είσαι μέσα στο δώμα? Έχεις διαβάσει το plygemin2.pdf?

Κάνε το scan δείξε μας τα αποτελέσματα και προχωράμε βήμα βήμα με τις οδηγίες.

Πέρνα και σήμερα ή τις επόμενες 2 μέρες από τη dte στην Ανθούσα που θα έχουμε περίπτερο.

----------


## giannhs1984gr

βασικα απο awmn πιανω μονο 2 αλλα με πολυ χαμηλο σημα και αυτο κυριως διοτι υπαρχουν δυο τεραστειες πολυκατοικιες μπροστα τους το πιατο τελικα του αλλαξα το feeder με ενα αλλο που βρηκα μεσω νετ και δουλεψε(ραδιοτηλεφωνο γαρ...) μπορω να βαλω και συσκευη και pc επανω δεν εχω προβλημα το θεμα ειναι οτι εαν στην τελικη βαλω συσκευη τι utp να τραβηξω?(δεν ξερω βασικα εαν γινεται και με αλλο τροπο..)

για το πληρη scan απο την επομενη εβδομαδα τοτε να ειναι καλος ο καιρος

----------


## ALTAiR

> βασικα απο awmn πιανω μονο 2 αλλα με πολυ χαμηλο σημα και αυτο κυριως διοτι υπαρχουν δυο τεραστειες πολυκατοικιες μπροστα τους το πιατο τελικα του αλλαξα το feeder με ενα αλλο που βρηκα μεσω νετ και δουλεψε(ραδιοτηλεφωνο γαρ...) μπορω να βαλω και συσκευη και pc επανω δεν εχω προβλημα το θεμα ειναι οτι εαν στην τελικη βαλω συσκευη τι utp να τραβηξω?(δεν ξερω βασικα εαν γινεται και με αλλο τροπο..)
> 
> για το πληρη scan απο την επομενη εβδομαδα τοτε να ειναι καλος ο καιρος


Περιμένουμε το full scan, το utp είναι το εύκολο της υπόθεσης.

----------

